# Got an email tonight...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello all! I got an automated email tonight telling me that I'm missed here on the GoPitbull site.. sorry i've been awol! Been going crazy.. between finding out i'm pregnant by a man who doesn't want to "man up", to my truck breaking down and relinquishing custody of it to my ex-husband, to losing my job b/c i couldn't get a ride to work one day! On top of all that, my mom wants me to be gone by next month (Feb)...so I'm going crazy trying to make arrangements to get my life in order! Not easy when you have no transportation, no income, and not a leg to stand on! Anyways.. just thought i'd drop in and say hello to everyone! Sorry, again, for being awol! Been tough lately here in Georgia! Hard times... but it'll get better.. I got faith!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear you're going through all of that. You poor thing, I can't believe your mom wants you gone by Feb. with all you're going through. I feel your pain on the guy who doesn't wanna "man up." Been involved in a "hit and run," as my mom called it, myself. It's hard, but you can do it. Hope everything works out for you soon. Good vibes and internet hugs being sent your way.


----------



## 81yota (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope everything gets better for you and alot eaiser


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thx for the luv Bleu Clair and 81yota.. long story made short.. was in a bad relationship for bout a year, guy was a drunk, and a woman beater, decided to grow sum plants, and we got busted.. so I'm facing felony dope charges... been out on bond since the end of Aug.. that's why mama wants me gone.. says I've had plenty of time to get on my feet, and she wants her couch back! But, I've got sumthin in the works.. soon as I go to court (Feb 2nd).. whatever happens (my first felony, so no more jail time), I'm movin from Georgia.. got a sweetie in TN who's gonna come and get me, and move me up there with him. He's not the daddy of the baby I'm carrying, but he's willing to adopt him/her (don't know the sex yet), and get me squared away w/a good job and all. Put an end to all my troubles! So, I got faith, and am just countin down the days!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, good luck with everything. Sounds like you're dealing with a lot right now. Hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You should move tocalifornia. It can be legal to grow pot here. As for loser guys I think those are everywhere.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Best of luck. I hope everything works out for you. Keep the faith!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

infinity8x3 said:


> No offence but why do ppl procreate with losers? Maybe that's why your mom wants you out. Oh well I guess its none of my biz... Best of luck to you.


Was that necessary?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Sorry but not every one can read a sob story and feel pity for some one that did not take responsibility in there own actions. If my attitude and posts are to out of line here, then feel free to delete them. Actually I encourage it. I am not trying to offend any one.
> 
> If they want some REAL advice here it is [sarcasm] Im sure you didn't smoke any of the pot he was growing [/sarcasm] Even if you didnt smoke it wich i doubt you knew about it. So one you are passing responsibility onto others. You can't get any were not taking responsibility for your actions. You laid down with this guy for a year while he was drinking and beating your @$$ does that even make since, only to get prego. Also expecting some guy to swoop down and clean up your mess will not get your life in order... You must of watched the movie pretty women one to many times.
> 
> Like it or not I only speak the truth.


I'm on the fence with this one. lol

Live and learn I spose!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

infinity8x3 said:


> Sorry but not every one can read a sob story and feel pity for some one that did not take responsibility in there own actions. If my attitude and posts are to out of line here, then feel free to delete them. Actually I encourage it. I am not trying to offend any one.
> 
> If they want some REAL advice here it is [sarcasm] Im sure you didn't smoke any of the pot he was growing [/sarcasm] Even if you didnt smoke it wich i doubt you knew about it. So one you are passing responsibility onto others. You can't get any were not taking responsibility for your actions. You laid down with this guy for a year while he was drinking and beating your @$$ does that even make since, only to get prego. Also expecting some guy to swoop down and clean up your mess will not get your life in order... You must of watched the movie pretty women one to many times.
> 
> Like it or not I only speak the truth.


I didn't say it was out of line I simply asked if it was necessary. When people are down on their luck you don't fuel the fire with comments like that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Infinty8x3 take your negative crap somewhere else. When someone is down and out you don't make them feel bad you give postive encouragement even if they were wrong there is always a positive to every negative situation. If you don't have anything nice to say it's very simple don't say anything at all how about that? Remember that saying most every parent in the world has told their child at least one time in their life?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

infinity8x3 said:


> OMG you can't air your DIRTY laundry on a public forum and not expect ppl to form there own opinions... I commented with my own opinion isn't that the essence of what a forum is? Maybe in a perfect world we can all hold hands and play patty cake. But Believe me this is not a perfect world. As a soldier in the U.S. Army I put my life on the line every day for a year and went threw training that would crack the best of ppl for my and YOUR freedom of speech and you think I'm not going to use it?


It aint got anything to do with freedom of speech! It's called have some god damn respect!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> OMG you can't air your DIRTY laundry on a public forum and not expect ppl to form there own opinions... I commented with my own opinion isn't that the essence of what a forum is? Maybe in a perfect world we can all hold hands and play patty cake. But Believe me this is not a perfect world. As a soldier in the U.S. Army I put my life on the line every day for a year and went threw training that would crack the best of ppl for my and YOUR freedom of speech and you think I'm not going to use it?


Ok I respect you for what you have done and the sacrafices you have made for our country my sister's husband just returned from a two year term in iraq so I understand you have put your life on the line for our freedom and thank you for it. But this post is not about what you have done for our country this about about someone who is going through something and needs some encouragement. Not for someone to make them feel worse for whatever it is they are going through. If you cannot contribute to this persons post by saying something postive to lift up their spirits in a time of hardship why not just keep your rudeness to yourself? Get what I am saying ? I understand everyone has an opinon and you have the right to voice it but this is a public forum that has it's own rules and regulations and personal attacks on other members are not tolerated or welcome here. There is no need to bring anymore negativity into a negative situation to begin with get my drift? This is not rocket science and I am not here to debate freedom of speech with you I am simply asking you to refrain from anymore negative posts if you cannot do that let me know.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> *Remember that saying most every parent in the world has told their child at least one time in their life?*


I'll give you something to cry about you little bastard! How about 5 across the eyes?

Was that the saying or was it just my household?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

infinity8x3 said:


> why would i respect some one that grows pot, has no job, is going to cost me (a tax payer) money threw wellfair. Brings a child into this world with no means of raising him/her... Blah i could go on but i see no reason to.
> 
> Besides i respect you. and dont understand why you had to resort to such curse words.


Dude! Regardless if they have it coming or not you don't make it worse by driving it home, especially a woman..come on now..


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Nobody is perfect 100% of the time. Sh!t happens. I was locked up from 17 to 19 years old for doing stupid crap. I retired at 35 and am worth 8 figures now. All of it made legally too.

Ignore the naysayers. You know what you did wrong. Learn from it and move on. Thats how people learn. From their mistakes. I wish you luck in TN.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You started right out by saying "*Why do ppl procreate with losers? Maybe that's why your mom wants you out.*", 
you can't tell me you couldn't of come up with a better choice of words without "kissing their ass" as you say..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Ok thanks my reference to my career was not for apathy but to let ppl now that I know what hard ship is her dilemma is not something that I would consider hard. Every one has to get there life together I have done it you have done it. But when you make decisions like the OP has made I'm not going to feel sorry for you when so many ppl have made it on there own.
> 
> Maybe I should of kept my comments to myself but do you really think kissing this persons @$$ is going to help her?
> 
> BTW I have nothing against you or any one... I made no personal attacks on any one Although you tried to make it sound like I did. The closest thing I made to a personal attack was saying this person must of watched pretty women one to many times.


Infinity I am not saying kiss their ass I am saying if you can't add anything nice to thread just refrain is that so hard to do?

Things like this

why would i respect some one that grows pot, has no job, is going to cost me (a tax payer) money threw wellfair. Brings a child into this world with no means of raising him/her... Blah i could go on but i see no reason to.

And this

No offence but why do ppl procreate with losers? Maybe that's why your mom wants you out.

Are not really necassary and come off as being rude and attacking this member because you don't agree with their choices... Even if you had valid points it's best to not make this person feel any worse than they already do life always deals with people one way or another but who are we to judge and throw stones at someone else for their downfalls ? People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones ... No need to go there is my point when you can just keep these things to yourself. Somethings are better left unsaid.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> It aint got anything to do with freedom of speech! It's called have some god damn respect!


:stick:

*gets popcorn*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Indica said:


> :stick:
> 
> *gets popcorn*


LOL What? You better pop in a movie too..


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Ok so here is a scenario... You own your own biz and you hire some one new to help you out, despite this persons best efforts they are doing every thing wrong. And ruining your biz, Are you not going to tell them they are doing things wrong so you don't hurt there feelings or are you going to tell them what they are doing wrong?
> 
> Bad scenario how about this one your friend that you have known for a little while has taken a turn for the worse is now addicted to drugs and whoring themselves out for money. Are you going to take the something are better left unsaid approach or tell them that they are destroying there life?
> 
> ...


I think you are comparing apples to oranges. Comparing someones situation ( a person that you do not know ) with running your own business or your best friend is absurd.

For shits and grins I will answer though. I ran my own business and currently I have stake in 4 other ones. I have fired people who worked for me quicker then it takes me to respond to this post. If they couldn't do what was expected of them I let them go. I didn't need to sit there and point out all the mistakes that they made in a belittling fashion. You f'd up your out. Simple as that.

Now if one of my friends was addicted to drugs and was whoring themselves out. My approach would be different because I knew them. I wouldn't go up to someone whom I do not know and give them shit about the way they are running their lives or about the wrong turns that they made in the past.

She has been a member here since 10-08 and has 44 posts. You have been here since this month and have 28 posts. Are you telling me that you know this person well enough to criticize her about mistakes that were made?


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Look infinity, people make mistakes, goodness knows I've made a ton. I'm sure she knows she's made mistakes and has to pick herself up, dust herself off and do better. She doesn't need her nose rubbed in it. I did a lot of dumbass stuff when I was younger, but I learned from it and, though I'm not perfect, I think I turned out to be a pretty good person. Yeah, this guy from TN could be a mistake, but then again he could be the best thing that's ever happened to her. You don't know him so there's no way to judge him. Trust me, I know what it's like to be pregnant, have the father shag ass on you and to be scared out of your wits. It's real easy to judge people when you're not in their shoes.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, my tongue is bleeding. I'll reserve comment on this one.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Indica said:


> :stick:
> 
> *gets popcorn*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy cow you can't step away from this place at all without being left out of a good debate. 

To the op I hope you can get yor life in order if not for you but for your child. 

To Infinity8x3. I have to agree with you I don't have much respect for those that expect others to make their lives easy,but their is a time and a place for lesons and this was not the time. I don't use any kind of drugs and when I found out I was having my son I gave up drinking too it was 17 yrs last Aug. I'm a single mom and I don't use welfare would you have given me a hard time if we had met 17yrs ago and I said that the babies dad was a loser and I didn't know what I was going to do? 

BTW the saying nice statement is from Bambi. And coletrain I heard if you want to cry I'll give you something to cry about.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your right it was not the place if she wanted to talk about her trouble she should have gone to pms but she was explaining why she has been absent from the forum. I'm glad she came and told us as we do become like family here and when one of us is absent we worry. But we didn't need to make this 3 pages long telling her she made mistakes I think she knows that part. 

I find that when someone says something I don't whole agree with I either don't post or a concentrate on the good part of the post. In this case there was the ability on our part to wish her luck for the future.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope everything works out for you LadyPit

Good Posting MIkado.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

how about a ban for not listening! I told you to drop it and find something else to worry about


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> If she knows she made bad mistakes, she didn't learn from them expecting a guy that I bet she met on the net to drive down and make all her problems disappear is a mistake, you have to do things for yourself not expect others to do them for you. Also its not in the child's best wellbeing if something goes wrong (which it prolly will) then what is she going to do. Right back to square one again. Also the guy could have some vendetta.


We could spectulate all day long the thing that could go wrong with moving to TN. The point is she is hoping for a better life she is hoping to have a good job. You would be surprised this child might be the one thng that changes her life. A baby does that. If she ends up back at squrare one we will have to be there for again.

I'm going to share with you what I feel about these boards. We don't really know anyone we don't know what is going on in there lives and we have to be kind what if theat person is at the end of their rope and one statement one harsh words drives them to say they want to end it all. We ahve to watch what we say for we don't know what effect those word will have on a person. My mom told me story of a shoemaker in my home town. Tony was having an arguemnet with his 17yr old boy. The boy started out the door and Tony ran after him and said "I hope I never see you again!" Taht night his son killed. Tony just about died from the guilt he felt. My bother said to my other brother who was talking about killing himself. "Richard I'm so sick of you talking about it if you want to die then do it so I can move on with my life." Well Richard killed himself. So yuo see word have that effect on people. When you don't the person on the other side of trhe screen you have to chose your words even more carefully.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry Dave I didn't know you ad talked to him about dropping it. Delete my posts if you want.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no prob! were gonna move on and enjoy this great day.
[Sorry I didn't get the msg till just now. I wont respond to this any more but if you feel the urge feel free to ban me.] Thanks and water under the bridge. Now lets talk dogs!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what.. it's okay.. I'm a big girl... I can handle the truth! Infinity8x3... thanks for your comments.. no, i didn't smoke any of the pot from the plants b/c they weren't even close to harvesting yet! yes, i did live/lay down with this guy for a year while he continued to drink and beat me.. but that's a hard lesson learned. I'm not pregnant by him, it's actually someone else's baby.. another hard lesson learned. FYI: I'm disabled Air Force.. so been there, done that, and got the t-shirt! Now, as for the guy i'm now involved with.. I'm not expecting him to do anything.. he's taking it upon himself to be my "knight in shining armor"... i didn't ask anything of him other than friendship, and he decided to take it to the next level! Your words don't hurt me.. hell, if I've faced death w/in this last year (that's right, I almost died b/c of MY stupidity), then I can live through anything.. so, I say again.. your words/opinions/"advice" don't hurt or bother me one bit! As to everyone else.. thankyou for your continued support on here.. I know i don't come around often.. but it's this type of negativity that makes me not want to. Can't have a decent conversation w/out someone going over board and turning everything into a debate about who's right and who's wrong. As far as me procreating w/losers.. yeah.. I fell for the game he was playing.. he presented himself to be an honest, hard working, loving man.. and then several months later.. he changed... by then, he had complete control of me.. I had no job, only my measly little disability check each month, and no transportation, no phone, no lights, water, etc... if you've never been in that situation, yeah, it's all well and good to say what you wouldn't put up with or what you wouldn't go through.. but love makes you do crazy things. That's right.. I was in love with the man at one time.. till I had a serious wake up call.. I found myself holding a pistol one night, watching him sleep in his drunken stuper... plotting what I'd like to do to him as payback for all the hell he'd put me through.. but then I stopped and thought about my two daughters, who are ages 6 and 3 (which I didn't bring around him once I learned of the real him, they're with their father). I realized that if I was in prison for murder, I couldn't be a mother to them.. so I could only put the pistol away and pray for strength, and for God to show me a way out! Yeah, I had to go to jail in order to get out.. but I'm out, and I'm safe! That's all that matters. As far as my mother wanting me out.. truth be told.. she has a drinking problem herself, and doesn't know what she wants.. she's a stroke victim, and I'm there to help her with my brothers (ages 17 and 16) b/c they get outta hand sometimes. Yes, I'm trying to rebuild my life at the same time, but I'm here for her benefit... not my own. I'm just biding my time till I go to court.. and then I'm gone...but then I'll only be a phone call away if she needs something! 
Now that I've said my piece.. I would like to bid everyone a good day! And Godspeed!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You know what.. it's okay.. I'm a big girl... I can handle the truth! Infinity8x3... thanks for your comments.. no, i didn't smoke any of the pot from the plants b/c they weren't even close to harvesting yet! yes, i did live/lay down with this guy for a year while he continued to drink and beat me.. but that's a hard lesson learned. I'm not pregnant by him, it's actually someone else's baby.. another hard lesson learned. FYI: I'm disabled Air Force.. so been there, done that, and got the t-shirt! Now, as for the guy i'm now involved with.. I'm not expecting him to do anything.. he's taking it upon himself to be my "knight in shining armor"... i didn't ask anything of him other than friendship, and he decided to take it to the next level! Your words don't hurt me.. hell, if I've faced death w/in this last year (that's right, I almost died b/c of MY stupidity), then I can live through anything.. so, I say again.. your words/opinions/"advice" don't hurt or bother me one bit! As to everyone else.. thankyou for your continued support on here.. I know i don't come around often.. but it's this type of negativity that makes me not want to. Can't have a decent conversation w/out someone going over board and turning everything into a debate about who's right and who's wrong. As far as me procreating w/losers.. yeah.. I fell for the game he was playing.. he presented himself to be an honest, hard working, loving man.. and then several months later.. he changed... by then, he had complete control of me.. I had no job, only my measly little disability check each month, and no transportation, no phone, no lights, water, etc... if you've never been in that situation, yeah, it's all well and good to say what you wouldn't put up with or what you wouldn't go through.. but love makes you do crazy things. That's right.. I was in love with the man at one time.. till I had a serious wake up call.. I found myself holding a pistol one night, watching him sleep in his drunken stuper... plotting what I'd like to do to him as payback for all the hell he'd put me through.. but then I stopped and thought about my two daughters, who are ages 6 and 3 (which I didn't bring around him once I learned of the real him, they're with their father). I realized that if I was in prison for murder, I couldn't be a mother to them.. so I could only put the pistol away and pray for strength, and for God to show me a way out! Yeah, I had to go to jail in order to get out.. but I'm out, and I'm safe! That's all that matters. As far as my mother wanting me out.. truth be told.. she has a drinking problem herself, and doesn't know what she wants.. she's a stroke victim, and I'm there to help her with my brothers (ages 17 and 16) b/c they get outta hand sometimes. Yes, I'm trying to rebuild my life at the same time, but I'm here for her benefit... not my own. I'm just biding my time till I go to court.. and then I'm gone...but then I'll only be a phone call away if she needs something!
> Now that I've said my piece.. I would like to bid everyone a good day! And Godspeed!


LadyPit Hold your head High Hun .. Things will get better I am so sorry for whatever it is your going through. I am human with flaws like you and am in no place to judge you. We all make mistakes that's how we learn and better ourselves if we were all perfect things like these wouldn't happen to us to begin with. I know I can't change your situation but I can tell you that your in my prayer's and be strong you can get through this. When things in your life seem like they are the worst they could possibly be just know that your faith is being tested and you shall overcome. Don't give up take with you whatever hard lessons you may have had to learn from all this and move forward and don't ever look back. Sometimes we need to just let it all out this may have been the place you needed to vent ignore the rudeness and lack of understanding some people will always feel the need to point the finger and judge but who are we to judge you. Godbless you and may things look up for you soon


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> LadyPit Hold your head High Hun .. Things will get better I am so sorry for whatever it is your going through. I am human with flaws like you and am in no place to judge you. We all make mistakes that's how we learn and better ourselves if we were all perfect things like these wouldn't happen to us to begin with. I know I can't change your situation but I can tell you that your in my prayer's and be strong you can get through this. When things in your life seem like they are the worst they could possibly be just know that your faith is being tested and you shall overcome. Don't give up take with you whatever hard lessons you may have had to learn from all this and move forward and don't ever look back. Sometimes we need to just let it all out this may have been the place you needed to vent ignore the rudeness and lack of understanding some people will always feel the need to point the finger and judge but who are we to judge you. Godbless you and may things look up for you soon


Thx SadieBlues... I appreciate the support.. like I said in my previous post.. I'm a big girl and can handle the things others say... I'm also grown enough to know when I've made a mistake, and can admit it publicly, w/no regret! Plenty of remorse, but no regret! I wouldn't change anything about my past, b/c w/out the past, I wouldn't be who I am today! I know things will get better.. and me and my children will be fine! I really do appreciate your support though! Yeah, I did need to vent.. but hadn't planned on getting this personal.

To MyMikado... I quit smoking when I went to jail in July... never was a pothead...except when I was with this last guy.... but I know there's bigger and better things out there for me, and that the drugs won't get me anywhere in life. I'm not looking for a saviour, or a pitty party from anyone.. was just sharing a little bit of my life w/ya'll since whoever's in charge sent me an email telling me I was missed for not having posted in over a month on this board... Don't worry... I'm not weak enough to let somebody's simple-minded words bring me to the breaking point! I can handle whatever comes my way....been through more hell than what was posted here.. and plenty of it wasn't my fault... and I'll leave it at that. Congratulations on being sober for the last 17 years.. I'm happy for you. My mom is a drunk... she won't admit she has a drinking problem.. but she does... drinks from the time she gets up in the mornings, till she goes to bed at night.. so there you have it.. the naked truth! God bless and Godspeed!


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

Coletrain said:


> Nobody is perfect 100% of the time. Sh!t happens. I was locked up from 17 to 19 years old for doing stupid crap. I retired at 35 and am worth 8 figures now. All of it made legally too.
> 
> Ignore the naysayers. You know what you did wrong. Learn from it and move on. Thats how people learn. From their mistakes. I wish you luck in TN.


and obviously really good at the arcade snake game!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

If people aren't allowed to talk on this thread then why is it still up? It could have been deleted...right?

Infinity did nothing wrong. He stated his opinion which is pretty acurate. I hope that LadyPit gets her stuff together, but being that she thinks some dude from out of town will fix all of her problems and make everything ok speaks volumes. However someone who doesn't listen to common sense, their mother, a judge, the law, or maternal instincts; probably won't listen to someone on a forum either...:/

Seriously ladypit, realize a man isn't the answer to your problems. Get some counseling and deal with your issues at hand. Don't run from them. You can fix it, but it's going to have to be you that does it.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

close the thread please mods


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Amen wheezie...seriously!!!!


----------

